# Money To Burn?



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 22, 2005)

http://www.peterluger.com/
Check out the butcher shop.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2005)

Finney shops there all the time.  He is L O A D E D!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 22, 2005)

No kiddin' Larry. Finney bought me lunch yesterday. He pulled out a wad of bills thick enough to choke a horse. BTW Senor Finney- really enjoyed it, the meal and the conversation. Thanks. My wife, on the other hand, wished I had taken it a little easy on those refried beans.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao: 





			
				Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> No kiddin' Larry. Finney bought me lunch yesterday. He pulled out a wad of bills thick enough to choke a horse. BTW Senor Finney- really enjoyed it, the meal and the conversation. Thanks. My wife, on the other hand, wished I had taken it a little easy on those refried beans.



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

So Woody, is Finney half as good looking as he says he is???  Or will I be the best looking one at SOTB?


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> :lmao:  :lmao: [quote="Rev.Jr.":2z1inhd2]No kiddin' Larry. Finney bought me lunch yesterday. He pulled out a wad of bills thick enough to choke a horse. BTW Senor Finney- really enjoyed it, the meal and the conversation. Thanks. My wife, on the other hand, wished I had taken it a little easy on those refried beans.



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao: 

So Woody, is Finney half as good looking as he says he is???  Or will I be the best looking one at SOTB?[/quote:2z1inhd2]

I am definatly going to make SOTB in the fall.  I can't wait to see this collection of BBQ personalities in action.  :grin:   :grin:   :grin: 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2005)

might end up with everyone in wheelchairs!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 23, 2005)

Larry, being the VERY heterosexual, happily married male that I am, I can say with all honesty....you got some competition there, brother. Finney's a damn good looking man. Okay, I said it just like you told me to. I'll expect that $20 in September, Finney.


----------



## Jack W. (Jun 23, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> Larry, being the VERY heterosexual, happily married male that I am, I can say with all honesty....you got some competition there, brother. Finney's a damn good looking man. Okay, I said it just like you told me to. I'll expect that $20 in September, Finney.



Finney got off cheap.  That kind of yarn should bring a much higher value.  

Good looks??

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Rev.Jr. said:
			
		

> No kiddin' Larry. Finney bought me lunch yesterday. He pulled out a wad of bills thick enough to choke a horse. BTW Senor Finney- really enjoyed it, the meal and the conversation. Thanks. My wife, on the other hand, wished I had taken it a little easy on those refried beans.



Where'd he take ya, "South of the Border?" Saye hi to Pedro next time! :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2005)

South of the Border...you never sausage a place!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 23, 2005)

Pedro sez "chili today, hot tamale." Saw a South of the Border bumper sticker on a cab in NYC one time. What a ripoff that place is. Great marketing with the billboards, though. They're so stupid... but people's curiosity kills 'em and they have to stop.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> might end up with everyone in wheelchairs!



Or in my case, flipping out!


----------



## Finney (Jun 23, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Or will I be the best looking one at SOTB?



*NOT UNLESS WOODY AND I DON"T SHOW UP!*  :winkie:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2005)

moot point if the Captain is included.


----------



## Finney (Jun 23, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> moot point if the Captain is included.


Uhhhhh.... Yeeeeeaaaahhh...
What Jim said. #-o  I assume he was talking Captain Crunch.  :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 23, 2005)

OOOOOOOooooooooooooo! You gunna take that Cappy?
 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

well I hate to pick on old Finney...when he fell out of the ugly tree, he hit every branch on the way down.....sad, really.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 24, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well I hate to pick on old Finney...when he fell out of the ugly tree, he hit every branch on the way down.....sad, really.



That's wrong, but very funny!  Sorry Finney!

Cappy, you still got the marks on you where the people used to poke you with the ten foot pole???   8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

hey, at least they were poking!

I love talking crap about Finney whne it will be hours or even days before he reads it!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah it is fun.  

Finney was the kid on the back of the short school bus that would be wearing a helmet and licking the window!   8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[  8-[


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry Finney, but I gotta give that round to Larry. Now I have to try to get THAT picture out of my head...Finney in a helmet licking the window. ROFLMAO!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

Finney scares Boo Radley.


----------



## Finney (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn boys... A Q-brother isn't around for a short while and you start bashing.  Go ahead and bring out all your tired old jokes.  I can take it.  I still luvs ya.
And don't forget... I'll see you three knot heads in Sept at SOTB in MB.  If not sooner.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 25, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Damn boys... A Q-brother isn't around for a short while and you start bashing.  Go ahead and bring out all your tired old jokes.  I can take it.  I still luvs ya.
> And don't forget... I'll see you three knot heads in Sept at SOTB in MB.  If not sooner.



Finbaby, we luv you too, that's why we think it's funny you used to lick the window on the short bus while wearing your helmet!


----------

